

UW Study On Why Women Avoid Computer Science Careers  - philco
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/study-women-choose-computer-science-careers-nerd-stereotypes/

======
moocow01
Wow the comment on the actual article with the screenshot of the ad banners
gave me a good laugh

